# US Embassy Security Alert Dec 21, 2018



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Location: Throughout the Philippines

Event: The Embassy reminds U.S. citizens to exercise caution while traveling and residing in the Philippines. The holiday season is a prime time for criminal and terrorist activity. While victims can oftentimes ‎simply be at the wrong place at the wrong time, they can also be targeted because of a perception of affluence. In years past, there have been incidents of robbery, pick-pocketing, thefts of property from vehicles, and unoccupied residences being burglarized. Any public event that draws holiday crowds can be a target for terrorist groups seeking publicity for their cause.

Actions to Take:

Keep a low profile.
Do not display signs of wealth, such as wearing expensive jewelry or watches.
Stay alert in locations frequented by tourists and/or Westerners.
Avoid crowds.
Avoid walking in dark or isolated areas.
Always carry some type of identification.
Be aware of your surroundings.
Do not physically resist any robbery attempt.
Always drive with your windows rolled up and the doors locked.
Park in well-lighted areas. Do not leave personal items openly displayed in your vehicle.
Always keep the doors to your residence locked, even when at home.
Assistance:

U.S. Embassy in the Philippines
+63 (2) 301-2000
[email protected]
State Department – Consular Affairs
888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444
Philippines Country Information
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive security updates
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook
https://ph.usembassy.gov/security-alert-u-s-embassy-manila-december-21-2018/


----------

